# I get to have FUN this weekend!!



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I would love to do something like that. Have lots of fun!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Have fun and get lots of pictures. Sounds like it will be alot of fun.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Yeah!!! Have fun!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Congrats!!!!!!!! HAve fun but learn alot and come back and share!!!!!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Don't worry guys...this is something that I was BORN to do...(I think...??)

This is something that I LOVE to do...and I wouldn't miss this for the world! It is a GREAT opportuinity to learn things...on Novice and Open and Utility!! Which we need to learn a thing or 2! I'll post pictures of me and Maddie and of Linda and Ticket...if pictures are allowed...lol. I also have a video thing on there...maybe??? 

:wavey:


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

So........ ya gonna report back to us on how it went?


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

OMG!!! I'm sooo sorry! I've been putting it off....as you can see for awhile!

IT WAS GREAT!!!!

I learned so much about handler criteria....our attention...heeling...open and utility stuff...and about how far Maddie and I are on the dumbbell...and I found out I need to get a custom fitted one! I have over 7 pages of notes...plus she gave us her handouts. I learned sooo much. And I couldn't believe how many Goldens were there...around 8 including Maddie! I learned a lot of even the dogs that we're there that were on the working spots. Just seeing them made me realize what to do and what not to do. I learned that DO NOT scold effort...any sign of effort...REWARD!! 

I wasn't able to take pictures of it because no one else was and I would feel weird. By the end of both days...Maddie was tuckered out! She did very well.

I was able to go up there in front of the auditors and working spot people and work on our dumbbell....I learned NO RETRIEVING...until we have a good solid hold. Linda was having a blast with Maddie!  What can I say about her???: Linda was going back to the table with her stuff on it and kinda whispered to Maddie...you're awesome...you CAN get that OTCh! Oh...I was just happy! She also had told our 'crowd'....this is Caryn everyone and she is the future of our sport, she'll be picking up OTCH points and you'll be saying, "AHHH!! What's with this girl?" <<<<More as a joke...but everyone laughed. 

I had so much fun at my FIRST seminar and might be going to one this summer...by Debby Quigley! She is AWESOME I've heard...and she's trained a few Goldens and has done well!

If you want to know more about this seminar...just let me know! I'd be happy to share!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Good for you, Caryn! I am really glad that you had such a positive experience. It's fun to go to different seminars and workshops and take away different ideas from each that you can apply to your own dog. You are learning that "one size does NOT fit all"! 

Keep at it, work hard, and have fun.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Well guys...I get to have fun, AGAIN! On Saturday we are heading down to Menomonee Falls,WI. We are going to be training with Linda. IT will be just us this time. And we'll be working on a lot, I imagine. As the last time we had a session with her was back in November. Like always, we'll work on our attention heeling....I love that stuff!! 

I'm going to e-mail her and see if she could bring her new puppy, Tilt along and maybe get a picture with him and Maddie, and any other dogs that she brings. Just for a memory or a scrapbook item...or something to hang in my locker at school.

I'll let everyone know how and what we did. I'm also hoping to stop at Fleet Farm on the way home, as my mom decideds to go shopping on her own...without me, while we are down there. 

Wish us luck! I hope it's fun!!


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Have a wonderful time Sat. and keep up the good work..Give Maddie a hug, what a good girl.


----------

